

Show HN: All your team's contacts in one place - illdave
https://www.submarinecrm.com/

======
illdave
Hi HN - I've just shipped the first iteration of Submarine, a CRM that's built
to store all your team's marketing contacts. It auto-archives conversations
over email and Twitter, and has a Chrome extension that brings up contact data
if you're on a contact's website (or Twitter, Facebook, Linkedin, G+ or
Pinterest page).

I'd love some feedback on the landing page, and on the app itself (there's a
free 30 day trial, and you don't need a credit card to try it out).

------
lost_name
Take with a grain of salt since I'm not the target audience.

I read "All your team's contacts in one place" and think it's a shared address
book. However, it's not the contact information that interesting, it's the
aggregation of the data related to the contact that's interesting.

Perhaps that's too complicated for a tag line though.

~~~
illdave
Thanks - I agree with you, and you're right, finding an elegant headline is
tricky. I'll keep thinking.

------
danesparza
Not knocking the product but just curious: How is this different from
Highrise? ([https://highrisehq.com/](https://highrisehq.com/))

~~~
illdave
Submarine has a slightly different approach to Highrise - it focuses on
minimising data entry, so emails with a contact are automatically stored
without having to remember to bcc the app. Similarly, it also auto-archives
conversations you have with contacts over Twitter, which I don't think
Highrise does.

It's got quite a big focus on search too, so you can run reasonably complex
searches like "journalist twitter followers > 2000 covered:yes last emailed
more than (1 year ago)", which will show you (as you might expect) all the
journalists that have more than 2000 twitter followers, who've previously
written about you but that you haven't spoken to over email in more than a
year. There are other commands too, and I'm planning on adding more over time.

Finally, I think the Chrome extension is pretty cool - the image on the
homepage does a better job of showing it than I can explain, but it gives you
a little button in Chrome that, when clicked, pops up with a contact's details
if you're on their website (or Twitter, Facebook, Linkedin etc profile).

------
patelsan
Looks good for first iteration. What platform it's built on and how long the
this iteration took?

~~~
illdave
Thanks - it's built with Ruby on Rails, and it probably took around 5-6
months, working off and on on it alongside client work.

